# Остеохондроз. ТБС. Болезненные уплотнения в мышцах



## Тимур Олегович (4 Дек 2019)

Добрый день! Расскажу в краткости о проблеме:
Занимался на протяжении 3 лет спортом (армрестлинг) и достаточно на хорошем уровне,соответственно нагружал почти все группы мышц,особенно все что выше пояса. Год назад после одной из тренировок появились болезненные ощущения в шее (как будто между позвонками).Продолжалось около двух недель потом прошло.Я отлежался недельку и вернулся к тренировкам.Болезненные ощущения вернулись и опустились на мышцы трапеции (мышцы не держали нагрузки,постоянное ощущение усталости и жжение.Боль при растяжении в продольных мышцах позвоночника и трапеции.Через неделю надумал сходить к неврологу и сделал МРТ. Результаты прилагаю. Невролог прощупал,нашел напряженные мышцы:прописал мильгамму,омепразол и мазь для согревания.Результат данного лечения не дал.Позже решил сделать МРТ грудного отдела,так как казалось проблема там.Результаты прилагаю.

В дальнейшем с двумя МРТ решил сходить к другому неврологу по знакомству.ОН поставил диагноз "остеохондроз.Тонический болевой синдром" Выписал Мидокалм,Конвались.В дальнейшем добавил аркоксию.Данное лечение не дало результатов.На очередном сеансе сделал укол Дипроспана и новокаина -дало некоторое облегчение.Дальше стал ходить на массаж (достаточно глубокий),где у меня нашли мышечные уплотнения (плотные упругие шарики в мышцах разного размера),при пальпации давали болевые ощущения.Сейчас прошел 5 сеанс массажа.наверно стало чуть-чуть легче.

Пожалуйста,помогите разобраться с проблемой.


----------



## La murr (4 Дек 2019)

@Тимур Олегович, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

